# Another Victim To Deca Dick. PCT Required.



## GenuineTomato (Mar 1, 2019)

Yes, I’m another victim to Deca Dick (I was aware of the side effects before I did it)

Cycle Completed
18 weeks
50mg Dbol W 1-4
600ml Test-E EW
300ml Deca EW

I have just finished my cycle, really good strength and size gains. Managed to hit 103kg from 95kg at start of cycle. BF around 20%. 

I now suffer with low libido and the dreaded Deca Dick. I’m looking for some help with a PCT to kick start my sex drive and fix my dick lol.

Here’s what I was thinking...

Run Test-E at a low dose of 100mg EW for the next 8 weeks then 2 weeks after the last pin, to take HCG 500ui EOD for 2 weeks then take a course of clomid at 100mg for 2 weeks, then 50 for another 2 weeks.

Just wondering if anyone can offer advice on the above PCT or provided an either better cycle.

I was going to cruise and hit a tren cycle, but I guess I’m just out off now and what my dick back lol


----------



## GenuineTomato (Mar 1, 2019)

What does everyone think to something like this:
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Test E 100mg EW for 3 months[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]50mg Proviron ED for 20 days (50mg first day then 25mg after)[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]With Last Test injection[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Start HCG 500units EOD an use a total 5000units total with Proviron 25mg ED[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]5 days after last HCG injection[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Clomid 100mg on day one then 50mg a day for next 20 days[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Then stay on proviron 25mg/day a least for 1 week after discontinuation of clomid[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## Jin (Mar 1, 2019)

What’s the bloodwork say?
What causes deca dick?
How do you fix it?


----------



## Merlin (Mar 1, 2019)

Yeah for sure check the blood work there could be multiple issues or just one. Don't play the guessing game.


----------



## Viduus (Mar 1, 2019)

Do you run an AI with the just completed cycle?

Mare you really going to run a back to back additional 12 week cycle when you currently have an issue? I.e. 30 weeks on?


----------



## GenuineTomato (Mar 2, 2019)

For AI I run Adex .25mg ED and have done for the whole cycle.

I’m yet to get bloods done, this is something I will look at getting done.

I was going to cruise on TRT for 6 weeks then blast another cycle... but I need my sex life back. You could put Margot Robbie in front of me when she’s got no pants in that pink dress in Wolf of Wall Street and I still wouldn’t get hard LOL!

I should have just stuck with straight Test.. my sex drive was through the roof then! Like 2 wanks a day (Not rookie numbers haha)


----------



## GenuineTomato (Mar 2, 2019)

Guys, just looking on MediChecks and Thriva... which blood tests would you recommend?


----------



## Viduus (Mar 2, 2019)

GenuineTomato said:


> Guys, just looking on MediChecks and Thriva... which blood tests would you recommend?


Search the threads on PrivateMD.


----------



## GenuineTomato (Mar 2, 2019)

Is it best to wait a couple of weeks before doing blood test?

Really tempted to continue running 400mg Test-E 2 weeks after my last Deca pin to try and boost my libido... thoughts?


----------



## Viduus (Mar 2, 2019)

GenuineTomato said:


> Is it best to wait a couple of weeks before doing blood test?
> 
> Really tempted to continue running 400mg Test-E 2 weeks after my last Deca pin to try and boost my libido... thoughts?



Do what you want and the vets may disagree but personally I’d drop down to normal levels and get yourself healthy before screwing around with anything else.

Based in Jin’s advice, is donthe bloodwork now tonsee if there’s anything that could be causing your issues. I’d still drop to trt while waiting on results.


----------



## automatondan (Mar 2, 2019)

Blood work will tell the truth and let us know how to advise. My guess is, either you crashed your e2, or you have a bunk Ai and your e2 is through the roof. That's why guys who are smart/wise recommend getting blood work 5-6 weeks into your cycle. Just for future reference.


----------



## Jin (Mar 2, 2019)

GenuineTomato said:


> Is it best to wait a couple of weeks before doing blood test?
> 
> Really tempted to continue running 400mg Test-E 2 weeks after my last Deca pin to try and boost my libido... thoughts?


You are foolish to take any action without bloodwork because you have no idea what the cause of your ed is. 

As Dan stated:
high e2
crashed e2
or
elevated prolactin
non hormonal issue. (Can you get it up by yourself or not at all?)

Each of these have different corrective courses. Don’t just guess.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 2, 2019)

I must be the only one who doesn't like deca/npp
Shxtz like nonreactive with my cells...


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 2, 2019)

JuiceTrain said:


> I must be the only one who doesn't like deca/npp
> Shxtz like nonreactive with my cells...



Must be your fukN mitochondria acting up again


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 2, 2019)

When I was 26, I ran test/deca for about 6 months and ended up with what I thought was Deca dick at the time.  I ran test/deca a few more times in my 30s, and never experienced it again.  I'm about to do it again at 46 and possibly go on Deca year round to help my aging ass, depending on how my body handles it now...  

As for the Deca dick when I was younger, I think it was due to not doing proper PCT and the fact that Deca had my natural testosterone production shut down for so long.  As I started recovering from it, my girlfriend at the time complained that I was lasting shorter and shorter in bed.    I was just happy to have a working Johnson again...


----------



## Trump (Mar 2, 2019)

You have just completed this cycle without pct and stopped. Your test production going to be shut down you need to pct if you don’t blast and cruise


----------



## GenuineTomato (Mar 2, 2019)

I will get bloods done next week guys. Just say I had high levels of e2... what would the be protocol... this is all completely new to me


----------



## GenuineTomato (Mar 2, 2019)

Guys just so you know I’m currently on a TRT dose of 100mg of Test-E a week. So my body doesn’t shut down. Whilst planning what to do next. Whether to PCT or try and run Test at higher levels, then to PCT. But like the vets have said get the bloods done. Then we can work it out


----------



## Oblivious (Mar 2, 2019)

My friend at work had deca dick after a 12 week deca cycle,he blasted HCG for 2 weeks after to a 10000 IU`s total.  700 IU everyday and then 4 weeks of Clomid PCT
he said that fixed it
Also is it just me or 18 weeks of deca at 300 is not something thats recommended? plus 4 weeks of Dbol on top? 
Your balls have a red wax seal, they are out of business.
Get your blood work


----------



## Trump (Mar 2, 2019)

Your body is shut down on your trt, is it doctors prescribed trt or just bought yourself?? You can’t run trt test and pct 



GenuineTomato said:


> Guys just so you know I’m currently on a TRT dose of 100mg of Test-E a week. So my body doesn’t shut down. Whilst planning what to do next. Whether to PCT or try and run Test at higher levels, then to PCT. But like the vets have said get the bloods done. Then we can work it out


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 2, 2019)

You dont know that trt people dont pct?


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 2, 2019)

OP your initial post in missing information ... you stated that you ran an 18 week cycle ... you did not give your age or whether or not you were on TRT before your 18 week cycle.

If you were not on TRT ... do not keep taking 100mg of test per week ... your natural system will never rebound.  You'll need to run a complete PCT .. tons of threads on PCT protocol here.

Also, understand to recover from a 18 week cycle is going to take time.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 2, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> You dont know that trt people dont pct?



Or, as I told someone who once asked me what my PCT routine was... TRT!


----------

